# Need an orange colored wood for a project



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

So I want to turn a segmented Halloween bowl for my parents who always enjoy the kids coming around each year. I was thinking some African Ebony with some Bodark/Orange Osage but my orange osage isn't very orange. Any thoughts on what a good wood would be for this?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Leave OO in the sun for a little while and you can get a rusty/brown/orange color. It can represent fall, but it doesn't look like a classic orange.

Padauk can start orange-ish. Over time it will not end up that way.

If you want classic orange, get a dye.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Chinaberry is naturally a pinkish orange and when finished with varnish or shellac, it will be a light orangish color.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

My osage orange is yellow. Lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/General-Finishes-Water-Based-Orange/dp/B00JJ33FVA


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Any of the natural orange colored woods will not stay that way as they age. Osage orange tuns a yucky brown over time. I recommend using a dye like Transtint or the above mentioned product from Amazon.


----------



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you all for the tips! It looks like I should go with a dye. I wonder though, if OO turns a darker ugly color, will it turn over time into a dark ugly color with some weird orange dye in it? 

Also, anyone played around with those super richly colored/dyed plywoods like you see on rifle stocks?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Chakte Viga is quite orange. Here's a salt cellar I made from some.


----------



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

That's a beautiful orange….did it stay orange?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It didn't change color at all. It doesn't get much UV where it's located though, so I'm not sure if that would change it.

Here's what it looks like today. I shot this one in a natural light coming in through the garage door and used a grey card to adjust the white balance. The previous one was taken under warmer incandescent light. It's beautiful wood. Great chatoyance.

Edit: Here is the blurb from the Woodworker's Source page for chakte viga: "You'll love the natural and wonderful vivid orange color of Chakte Viga in your decorative projects. As it ages, expect the color to deepen without losing its unique orange tone. The wood is about as hard and dense as American birch, and takes a beautiful polish with little effort."


----------



## metroplexchl (Jul 26, 2017)

Man oh man I think I found my orange wood y'all! Woot woot!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------

